# كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟



## meery (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



عزيزي العضـو المشاكس اللي بده يرفــع ضغــط المشرفيــن...

يتبـع التعليمــات التالية :

وسيجـد نفســه مطــرود مع التحية..

ما عليك إلا انك تنظف أذانك وتفتح معاي ..

وأنا اظمن لك كل شي مع قطع الغيار,,

وكــل شي موضـح بالأمثلة لتسهيــل استخـدامهــا:

<< نحــن في خــدمــة الشعـــب...
______________________________ __________

أدخــل أي منتدى واكتب أي موضــوع ماله دخــل في هالمنتدى >> الموضوع في وادي والمنتدى في وادي,,

مثال >> اكتب موضوع رياضي في منتدى الخواطر
أو تحط نكت في منتدى التصاميم
ويفضــل لو تكتـب عليه (( ارجــوا التثبيـت )) يكون لها طعم أحسن 

============================== ====

2) خـذ لك موضـوع بعده جـديد من أي منتدى >>> انسخـه واكتبـه باسمك مره ثانيه في نفس

المنتدى ,, ويفضــل تكتب عليـه ((( فكــره جديدة )))

<< هنا المشــرف بيدوخ.... ما بدري وين المكـرر عشــان يحــذفه >>

=========================

3) لا تشارك في أي منتدى ولا ترد على أحد... وبعدين أطلب من الإدارة تحطك عضو فعال
وكل يوم أرسل تظلّم إذا ماعطوك وجه ؟؟

<< صدقني إذا ما قالوا لك اقلب وجهك . .. اضمن لك بيرقونك إلى (عضـو رزة) >> 

=========================

4) اكتب موضوع في منتدى الشكاوى والاقتراحات ((ألحقوني يا شباب)) >> طبعـا بيجيك المشرف طاير

واكتب في الموضوع ((واحــد صفــر)) و تحتها صـوره واحــد يضحــك ,, هع هع هع هع

===========================

5) شكّك في أي موضوع يـطرح في المنتدى... في كل موضوع قل (( كأني شايفه في منتدى ثاني))

<< خلي العالم تــفهم أنه مسروق>> 

===========================

6) ادخل على أي موضوع مثبت ... وأكتب عليه للرفع,,

<< في هـذي أحسن لك تطلع بشويش و تحافظ على كرامتك قبل ما يقطعونك>>

==========================

7) حاول ترد على المواضيع القدييييييمه >> طلع الغبار >>

والجديدة خلها تنزل ,,

<< كذا تقلب القسم حقه فوق تحت >> >> لاتفهموني غلط هههه

-========================

شوف لك مشرف أو مشرفه وتلزق فيه.........كل يوم أرسله رسائل خاصة تقـول له

اشرايك في ذاك الموضــوع... أحس انه مو حلو احذفه الله يخليك, ولا ذاك الموضـوع رهيـب ثبته الله يخليك,,

<< هنا المشـرف يكره اليوم اللي خلـوه فيه مشــرف <<

==============================

9) دقق في أملاءات المشرفين... ورد عليهم فقط لتصحيح الإملاء ولا تجيب سيرة الموضوع ,,, 

============================== =

وعندما تصـل حالة تهـورك إلى درجــة الغليــان فما عليك سوى :

) عند تعيين أي مشرف جـديد ... أبدا بالكلام عن الواسطة وأنه ما يستاهل ولمح أن الإدارة ما عندها عدل..

>> هــذي تغنيــك عن كل الوســائل اللي راحــت ونسبة نجاحها مليون بالمية و مطرود

مليون من الف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه

============================== ====
وأنا ما اللي دخل بأي شي بصير لأي عضو.... 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

أياكى ثم أياكى ثم أياكى ........يعنى تلاته أياكى يا مارى:ranting: .........أقابلك ولو صدفه فى القسم الاجتماعى .. أو تفكرى تعملى معايا حركه من الحركات النص كم دى:a82: ......ومع ذلك انا ممكن أخدمك واديكى اسماء بعض المشرفين اللى ممكن تعملى معاهم كده وهيتقبلوها بصدر رحب جدااااااااااااا:12C025~123:..........واحب اطمنك انا ضغطى على من القرايه بس :282li:........الله يسامحك يا مارى:36_1_38: .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

لولا دة المنتدى يبقي فوضة والمواضيع تبقي متلغبطة شكرا للمشرفين علشان بيستحملونا


----------



## meery (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

لا يا دونا عاوزاكى اجمد من كدة معقول الكلام بس يرفع ضغطك
لازم تستحملى 
شكرا على مروركم الرااائع


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

يارب تبقى مشرفة علشان تحرمى 
جميلة جميلة 
سلامتك من الضغط يا دونا واستحملى اللى جاى دا انتى باين عليكى قوية


----------



## meery (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يارب تبقى مشرفة علشان تحرمى
> جميلة جميلة
> سلامتك من الضغط يا دونا واستحملى اللى جاى دا انتى باين عليكى قوية



اكيد لو بقيت مشرفة انت اول واحد هتشاغب معايا 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يارب تبقى مشرفة علشان تحرمى
> جميلة جميلة
> سلامتك من الضغط يا دونا واستحملى اللى جاى دا انتى باين عليكى قوية



مين دى اللى قويه داااااا أناااااااااا غلبااااااانه  :close_tem ......الله يسامحك يلى فى بالى .


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

مش عارفه ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
عندى احسااااااااااااااس كبيييييييييير جدا جدا جدا

انى هطرد حد النهاردة

الا تفتكروا ميييييييييييييييييين؟؟

ماشى يامااارى مقبوله منك ياستى
بس ابقى اعملى حركه من دول كده
:ranting::ranting::t32:


----------



## totty (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

_ههههههههههههه
وبكده نضمن ان عدد الاعضاء فى النقصان
بعد الشر يعنى
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مارى_​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

مش عارف  اشكرك ازاى  على الموضوع ده .. دا انا كنت كانى غريق    لحد ما لقيت موضوعك ... بقالنا مده مغتتناش  على المشرفيين .. فين ماى روك .. هاتولى ماى روك 
هاهاها


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
ربنا يخليكي ياماري انا بعلن من هنا من مكاني فرض الحماية والحصار علي مشرفي المنتدي :smil8: وعلي رأسهم الارهابيه دونا بن لادن :smil16: والجزارة تويتي بن ياسين :36_11_13: والزعيم ماي وك بن المسيح ( مش هقدر اغلط انتوا فاهمين طبعآ )
:big4: انتظروا منا الكثير وابقوا قابلوني لو بعد الموضوع ده حد منكم عرف ينام وانا من هذا المكان بنبه اعلان حالة الاستعداد واللي يشوف اي مشرف يثبته ويعملة تفتيش ذاتي :nunu0000: ............. ونحط هدية 166461333مليون لحلوح :114ev:مورياتني هدية علي راس كل مشرف :gun::36_15_15:

المنتدي الترفيهي مش هتقدر تفتح عينيك .............. ولا تقفلهم :t11::big64:​*


----------



## استفانوس (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

عن جد الموضوع بحد ذاته بجيب الضغط

بس انتم لاتفعلون مثل هذه الامور

انتم حبابين وطيبين

والي حيعملها الو عندي مفاجأة :ranting:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
اه بدأنا في التهديد بقي لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا احنا مبنتهددش احنا جماعة القاعده المنتدية ( نسبة الي المنتدي ) مبنخفش ولا بنترعب ولا حتي هنعيط 
ابوس ايدك ماتفجرنيش انا حبيبك *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

المشرفيين بيهددونا يا لوسيفر ..  شكلنا هنتحد ياد يا صديقى ...:beee:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
دراكولا يا صديقي احنا لازم نل باقي الجماعه : اجررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررري في مشرف بيهدد*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

المشرفيين جايين ... اجروووووووا:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
صديقي لم الصفوف وعيد تنظيم الزخيرة انها الحرب 
الهجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

علم وجارى التنفيذ ,,, بس الذخيره فى انهى  تلاجه؟!!!!:big4::big4::big4::big4:


----------



## استفانوس (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

:yaka:​


----------



## استفانوس (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

:yaka:​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

:t32:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
اهو المشرف استفانوس بيستخدم القوي السحريه وبدء يبخر علينا لازم ناخد بالنا لانفرقع ولا حاجة *​


----------



## Scofield (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*
والمصحف و المصحف كمان مرة وحياة غلاوة النبى عندى اللى هيعملها فيكم لجيب الشومة و على دماغة اطبقهاله و اجيب العيال يجروه وراهم لحد ما يتقال عليه من ده بكرة بقرشين:ranting:
*


----------



## man4truth (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## دروب (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

حلوة كثير هاي الفكرة عن جد عجبتني 
بس راح انتظر يا ميري لما تبقي مشرفة واستخدمها معاكي
مع تحياتي


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ريمون باين عليه شرانى .... لا ياعم الواحد يخاف :giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:


----------



## Scofield (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> ريمون باين عليه شرانى .... لا ياعم الواحد يخاف :giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:



*شرانى جدا جدا ولازم تخافو وعلى رأى المثل من خاف سلم:nunu0000:*


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
لا ريمون ولا استفانوس ولا الحق زيه مفيس 
لاتراجع ولا استسلام انها المعركة الفاصلة 
يا مشرفين 
اننا لكم 
ومن غير خوف 
انا مستعد اقعد معاكم علي طبلية المفاوضات ( بس شوفوا هتدفعوا كام )*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

انا اللى جبت ده كله لنفسى:sha:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
دراكولا اوعي تسيبني هنا لوحدي دول شرانين وشريرين لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا بخاف من الضلمة*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

اطمن  انا عمرى ما هبيعك ابدا  ...
ياريمون  يا اسطفانوس   .... الواد ده شرانى    ولمض   .. خلصوا عليه  
:t32:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
ههههههههههههههههههههه كده بتبيعني وكمان لمين للمشرفين ياعميل يا اشتراكي يا رأس مالي يامنحل ............. منك للي كلت دراع جوزها​*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

:309xe:       انا جوزها


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
وانا الدراع:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

اتمد   هاتلى كوبايه مايه يالا :ranting:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح : 
انت جوزهاولا انت كوباية ميه ولا انت يالا 
ركز يابابا عشان نفهم​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

انا ورقه  .... ريشه  .

خلى بالك فى مشرف جاى من وراك ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

احم احم

مش عارفه ليه عندى احساااااااااااس
جاااااااامد جدا جدا جدا
ان هعمل انذارين كمان
غير انذار مارى

ربنا يستر
مش عارفه ليه ايدى بتاكلنى النهاااااااااااااااارة:t33:


----------



## meery (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> مش عارفه ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> عندى احسااااااااااااااس كبيييييييييير جدا جدا جدا
> 
> انى هطرد حد النهاردة
> ...




ياترى قصدك مين .. اكيد مش انا طبعا
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## meery (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

شكرا لمروركم الجيل جداااااااااا وهوريكم


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> احم احم
> 
> مش عارفه ليه عندى احساااااااااااس
> جاااااااامد جدا جدا جدا
> ...



*سلام المسيح :
ايدك بتاكلك اكيد بعد اكلتيلك تلات اربع اعضاء حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل هو ده سوء استخدام مراكز القوي ............. ::t39:
دعاء رحمة للمفقود علي شبابه اللي هو انا بعد ما حد من المشرفين يغتالني :bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:
لكن انا مش هسكت لالالالا انا هستخبي :*​thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

هروووب


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
لالالا مسبنيش ياندل ........... دول مبيرحموش حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

لا ياعم  كله الا تويتى ...  انت نسيت  الخمس الاعضاء  اللى اتاكلوا الاسبوع اللى فات


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

_*سلام المسيح :
ماهو ممكن تكون جالها تخمة وتبقي شبعانه يارب يكون في عضو مليان شوية ولسه واقف في زورها*_​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ربنا معاك  .. انت بتخوض حربنا كلنا لوحدك .....

انا مش فاضى  هنزل  .. قاتل وقاتل  ... وانا  ماشى بقى


----------



## meery (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

اية دة مين بيقول هيدى انذار لمارى هو انا عملت حاجة دا انا غلبانة جداااااا
دى مجرد نصيحة للاعضاء


----------



## vetaa (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

يا جمااااااااااااااااااعة 
احب اطمنكووووووووا على الاخر
وخاصتا من ناحية الاخت تويتى
بس تعمل حاجة فى حد 
يقولى بس
وهقوم معاة باحسسسسسن واجب
هى تقدر تكلم حد وانا موجودة :beee:



ولو عندك اعتراض يا فرخة اتفضلى

اى خدمة يا جماعة:new2:
بس لو حصل وطردتنى 
اترحموا علياااااااااااا:a82:


----------



## جيلان (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة الحكاية دى احنا نجربها ونتطرد كلنا وميفضلش غير المشرفين بس ده ان مطفشوش من الى حنعمله فيهم  وننتقم بئى  بدل الذل بتاع كل شوية ده
 زمان تويتى بتقرى وهى عملة كدى دلؤتى:nunu0000:
لا يا جماعة دنا غلبانة :08:
:budo:ابئو اترحمو عليا عليا بعد ما تويتى تقتلنى


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

يامسهل

اللهم ماطولك يارووووووووووح
ادينى الصبر يارب

عدد الاعضاء بيزيييييييد
وانا ايدى بتاكلنى:nunu0000:

يااااااااااااااامسهل عليكوا كلكوووووووووووا
هعملكوا كده لو متهدتوووووووووش
:budo::budo:


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

جرى ايه يا تويتى الفصل بتاعك عامل هيصه ليه فى المدرسه ....  قصدى فى المنتدى:dntknw:


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

طب انتى ايه رايك

اديهم فرصه كماااااااااان ولا خلاص
عصر الفرص انتهى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

يا بخت من قدر وعفى يا تويتى يلا زى ولادك برضه هههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههه
على رايك برضه يادونا

خلاص
سماح النوووووووووووبه
عيااااااااااااال وغلطوا


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
لالالالا فتشني فتش :smil6: لا لا ياخويا فتشني فتش :smil6:
لالالالا احنا مبقبلش الوصاية ولا بنقبل ان حقنا يروح في الهوا :close_tem
لاتراجع ولا استسلام :gun:
وبعدين ياميس تويتي سكتي ابله دونا عشان هي بتاكل الاعضاء الصغيرين :ura1: ولا هي عشان صاحبتك وبتاكل الاعضاء الغلابة هتخوفينا بيها :gy0000: 
لالا ياماما لا لا احنا مبنتهددش وانا معايا باقي الاعضاء وعضو عضو هيأيدني ولا ايه يارجاله ............ :vava: 
يارجاله .........  :vava: ياناس 
لالالا :t7:
الظاهر اني اللي هتطرد لوحدي :a82::a82:*​


----------



## meery (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> لالالالا فتشني فتش :smil6: لا لا ياخويا فتشني فتش :smil6:
> لالالالا احنا مبقبلش الوصاية ولا بنقبل ان حقنا يروح في الهوا :close_tem
> لاتراجع ولا استسلام :gun:
> ...




بما انى انا اللى عملت الموضوع فانا معاك طبعا لانى كدة كدة هتطرد
بس بعد ما نطفش المشرفين ولا اية رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

أااااااااااااااااشوف فيكوا يوم يا ظلمه  !!!!!!!!!!!:yaka:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
ههههههههههههههه ماري ياصديقتي واضح انهم بدئوا يلينوا ويسمعوا شروطنا ايه رأيك بقي نبدء الشروط :
1 - الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة ( انا مش عارف ايه علاقة الجملة دي بالشروط بس اهي اتكتبت وخلاص )
2 - لما احضره ابقي اقولة 
3 - اكيد في شرط تالت لاني ناوي احط الرابع ولا انط يعني من التاني للرابع 
4 - وبكده اكون وصلت لاقصي اماني واقدر اموت وانا مستريح .........
لالالا صواني صواني انا عايز اتاوة من كل مشرف اتاوة ايه رأيك ياماري ........... نبدء بأنهم يعزلوا تويتي لمدة 6646134849313 سنة عن المنتدي وتخرج بره وتعترف وتقول انا اللي جيبت ده كله لنفسي وممكن كمان ترفع ايديها لدة 16496313133 ساعه او ممكن تجيب سندوتش فول لروح لكل عضو غلبان هي اكلته 
اما بالنسبة للارهابيه التائبه ( دونا بن لادن ) فخلاص احنا قررنا نعمل مجلس ونرحمها بس نحبسها لمدة 15641313131 سنة مع الشغل والنفاذ​*


----------



## meery (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> ههههههههههههههه ماري ياصديقتي واضح انهم بدئوا يلينوا ويسمعوا شروطنا ايه رأيك بقي نبدء الشروط :
> 1 - الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة ( انا مش عارف ايه علاقة الجملة دي بالشروط بس اهي اتكتبت وخلاص )
> 2 - لما احضره ابقي اقولة
> ...




انا موافقة طبعا بس عاوزاك تتوصى بدونا شوية واية رأيك ندخل القسم بتاعها نخلى فوقية تحية ونلخبط الدنيا
ها هتستسلمى ولا نروح القسم بتاعك
وعلى فكرة هنلاقى اعضاء كتير جدا معانا ارفعى الراية بقى


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> يامسهل
> 
> اللهم ماطولك يارووووووووووح
> ادينى الصبر يارب
> ...


تويتي طيب وانا هضيفيني معاهم وهطرديني هو انا معملتش حاجه لسه لحد دلوقتي بس مدام انتي عندك استعداد للطرد يبقي هتتلككي لاي حد وهتطرديه


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*ٍسلام المسيح :
من الجزء المتحلل الحر ادعوكي يا اخت ميرو انجل الي الجهاد معنا ضد المشرفين واهو برضه تلحقيلك بوكسين في الطريق اصل تويتي جايبه شوية اصحاب ليها وشايلين سلاح وبتحضر للحرب انا بدعوكي بأسم اخوتك المعذبين في الارض انك تنضمي للكفاح معانا .......... ولا ايه 

تعاطفك مش كفاية .............. اتبرع ولو بعضو*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

_*انا معاكو يا جماعه وبعلن انضمامي لحزب المظلومين والاستعداد للوقوف في وجه المشرفين المستبدين والاستعداد لخوض المعركه واعلان الحرب والصمود فيها حتي اخر نقطه في دمي والله ولي التوفيق *_​


----------



## oesi no (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

_*انا معاكو يا جماعه وبعلن انضمامي لحزب المظلومين والاستعداد للوقوف في وجه المشرفين المستبدين والاستعداد لخوض المعركه واعلان الحرب والصمود فيها حتي اخر نقطه في دمي والله ولي التوفيق

قصدكم روك مستبد وكوبتك مان مستبد وطارق مستبد واستفانوس مستبد  اعلن احتجاجى الرسمى 
وانا مش معاكم 


*_


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



oesi_no قال:


> _*انا معاكو يا جماعه وبعلن انضمامي لحزب المظلومين والاستعداد للوقوف في وجه المشرفين المستبدين والاستعداد لخوض المعركه واعلان الحرب والصمود فيها حتي اخر نقطه في دمي والله ولي التوفيق
> 
> قصدكم روك مستبد وكوبتك مان مستبد وطارق مستبد واستفانوس مستبد  اعلن احتجاجى الرسمى
> وانا مش معاكم
> ...


دا كلام حد يقدر يقول علي الناس دي انها مستبده بس انا برضه عند راي وبعلن الحرب والاستعداد لاي مواجه حتي لو وصلت للطرد:smile01


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

انا ملاحظة كدة ان تويتى ودونا اختفوا تفتكروا انهم انسحبوا قبل ما تبتدى الحرب 
اصل باين انها حرب خسرانة


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



meery قال:


> انا ملاحظة كدة ان تويتى ودونا اختفوا تفتكروا انهم انسحبوا قبل ما تبتدى الحرب
> اصل باين انها حرب خسرانة


*
سلام المسيح :
انسحاب مؤقت في مشرف زعل ارجعوا للخلف خطر نووي ارجعوا عيدوا تنظيم الصفوف واندهوا اخواتكم في الجهاد .............. مشرف زعل مشرف زعل ​ :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

وبعدييييييييين......... فى ناس لسه ملحقتش تفرح بالعضويه المباركه:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> وبعدييييييييين......... فى ناس لسه ملحقتش تفرح بالعضويه المباركه:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



*سلام المسيح :
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارفع عنا الوباء والغلاء وجنون العداء :gy0000: ودونا نبيل :smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420:*​


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> وبعدييييييييين......... فى ناس لسه ملحقتش تفرح بالعضويه المباركه:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:




شايفة كدة فى كلامك تلميح غريب ياترى تقصدى مين
وخلى بالك انا مبقتش لوحدى


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



meery قال:


> شايفة كدة فى كلامك تلميح غريب ياترى تقصدى مين
> وخلى بالك انا مبقتش لوحدى



*سلام المسيح : 
لا يا ماري متخافيش دي بتلمح علي عضو واخد عضوية مباركة جديد :thnk0001:....... هو في عضو مبارك هنا :t19: أممممممممم  :thnk0001:ما اعتقشد ..... هي اصلها كده زي الاهلاوية حقودييين :boxing:........ يا شريره :t19:*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ايه يا جماعه انا ملاحظه اني في ناس ابتدت تتراجع وخافت من الطرد انا رغم بس انا مش هستسلم للمعتادين والضلمه:spor22:


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> ايه يا جماعه انا ملاحظه اني في ناس ابتدت تتراجع وخافت من الطرد انا رغم بس انا مش هستسلم للمعتادين والضلمه:spor22:





لالالالا مفيش اى حد استسلم ولا حد اتراجع كلنا على موقفنا 
هجوووووووووووووووم


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*ماري طيب هتبتدي انتي الهجوم ولا ابتدي انا ولا ايه رايك نستني شويه نجمع اكبر عدد ممكن من المعترضين عشان نقتحهم بيهم ميدان المعركه*​


----------



## red_pansy (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



meery قال:


> عزيزي العضـو المشاكس اللي بده يرفــع ضغــط المشرفيــن...
> 
> يتبـع التعليمــات التالية :
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكلك كرهتى المنتدى والدنيا كلها وعايزه ترحلى :budo:*
*خلى بالك مشرفينا هنا مش عندهم تفاهم :gun:*​


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *ماري طيب هتبتدي انتي الهجوم ولا ابتدي انا ولا ايه رايك نستني شويه نجمع اكبر عدد ممكن من المعترضين عشان نقتحهم بيهم ميدان المعركه*​




لالا ونستنى لية انا ههجم على القسم بتاع دونا اقلبة على بعضة واخلى اللى تحت فوق واللى فوق تحت
وانتى على تويتى بقى اخربيلها الدنيا


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*:t32:*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*اوك متقلقيش انا هضبط تويتي وانتي ربنا معاكي ويوفقنا في ما يفيد الامه في مصلحه الخير*​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
ياقوم استنوا نتفق مع بعض وندخل هجوم واحد علي اي حد احنا نختاره وبعد كده هجوووووووووووووووم لازم الاول نظبط الصفوف​*


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

:999::999::999:
:act23::act23::act23:
ماشى يا دونا :mus13:استحملى بقى


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح : 
لا متسيبونيش لوحدي استنوا انتوا فين انا جاي معاكوا لالالالالالالا دونا جاييييييييييييييييييييييه يا لهوي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح :
احنا نشوف نهجم علي مين الاول​


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

احنا نقسم نفسنا النص يهجم على دونا والنص التانى على تويتى فى نفس الوقت
يللا ابتدوا وربنا معانا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

شكلكوا كده يا مارى انت والبرنس ناوين تشرفوا فى أوضة الفيران بتاعة المنتدى ....أهو تاخدولكوا كام يوم تطلعوا تحلفوا بحياة المشرفين وتبقوا عبره لمن لم يتبعبر .......وللتأكيد على كلامى هفرجوا شويه صور من اللى نالهم شرف زيارة الاوضه دى ده مثلاً  :big4: كانت سنانه كامله فى يوم من الايام أما ده عقله خف وفاكر ان الفار دخل راسه ومستربع فيها :36_11_13: أما ده يا حراااااااام :609bu: الفيران اكلت رقبته ومن يومها مش قادر يسند راسه .....وفى كمان الاخ ده :070104~242: بتجيله كوابيس بليل وبيفضل يصرخ ولسه فاكر ان الفيران بتطارده ........هه لسه مصممين ولا عقلتوااااااااااااا


----------



## mero_engel (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*دونا انا ممكن اقولك حاجه:16:انا من حزب المعارضين ومش بخاف من اوضه الفيران يبقي دلوقتي ايه الحل:36_1_3:*​


----------



## meery (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

لالالالالالالالا انا اقوى بكتير تهديدك مش هيجيب اى نتيجة هصمد لاخر دقيقة ويا انا يا مشرفين المنتدى


----------



## losivertheprince (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
الله عليكم يا جماعه هي دي الروح انا عايزكم كده علي طول ​اما بالنسبه للارهابيه دونا بن لادن والزعيمة تويتي بن ياسين انشط الارهابين فلا والف لا 
لن نرضخ للارهاب ايامكم قد ولت وايامنا الان ............. انا هعملك يادونا ......... قال دونا قال ........... غرفة صراصير افغاني من اللي بتاكل الزلط*​


----------



## twety (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

شكلك كده يا لوسيفر
بتلعب فى عداد عمرك
ومارى كمان بتجيب اخرها معنا
واخدتوا يايعنى البت الغلبانه ميرو معااااااكوا
شكلكوا كده النهاردة
محبوسين فى اوضه الفيرااااااان
قولوا امييييييييين
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
ههههههههههههههه لا يا ماما لا اوضة الفيران وعهدها ده خلاص لا احنا مش اعضاء عاديين وطيبين لا ده احنا اعضاء منحرفين ومقطعين النت وديلة لالالالا 
انسي زمن الي راح خلاص ........ ومحدش فاهم حاجة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

يااااااااه دا انت العضويه المباركه غيرتك يا برينس :dntknw:..........فين ايام لما كنت بتخبط على باب المنتدى قبل ما تتدخل ويا ادينالك الاذن يا روحناك من بره بر ه :beee:


----------



## twety (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههه
فكريخ يادونا ياحبيبتى

ولا اقولك نقوله المثل المعرووووووووووووف

ان كنتوا نستوا الى جرة هاتوا الدفاتر تنقرا

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meery (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

هما مالهم كدة شايفين نفسهم ومستقويين القلب علينا
بس على مييييييين
ولا هنخاف ولا هنتهدد
فين باقى الاعضاء مش شايفة حد لية


----------



## losivertheprince (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
ههههههههههههههه طيب يا خالتي انتي وهي ماشي ماشي 
مش عارف انتوا بتفكروني بأتنين جيرانا عواجيز كانوا زمان بيقعدوا بالليل قدام بيتهم ويقعدوا يجيبوا في سيرة الناس ( شوفتي ياختي مين عمل ايه ؛ امال ياختي اخر زمن ؛ ده الواد ابن ابو ابراهيم بيحب مين ؛ والواد مش عارف مين اتخانق مع الواد مش عارف ايه ) بالبلدي بيعددوا ............... لالالا  زمنكم راح .*​


----------



## meery (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ايوة كدة قولهم احسن محدش عارف يكلمهم
هما مش عارفين احنا ممكن نعمل اية ولا اية 
يللا نفذ الخطة خدهم واحدة ورا التانية على اوضة الصراصير


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



meery قال:


> هما مالهم كدة شايفين نفسهم ومستقويين القلب علينا
> بس على مييييييين
> ولا هنخاف ولا هنتهدد
> فين باقى الاعضاء مش شايفة حد لية


*هاي ياجماعه انا جيت في حد محتاجني في خناقه ولا حاجه انا موجوده وبحب اخدم *​


----------



## losivertheprince (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
ياجماعه انا عايز اللي موجود دلوقتي يقولي واحنا هنعمل هجوم ( هجمة رجل واحد ) زي مابيقولوا علي اللي هيوقعه حظه الي مش كويس فيس طريقنا .......... عايزين نورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهم*​


----------



## meery (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> ياجماعه انا عايز اللي موجود دلوقتي يقولي واحنا هنعمل هجوم ( هجمة رجل واحد ) زي مابيقولوا علي اللي هيوقعه حظه الي مش كويس فيس طريقنا .......... عايزين نورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهم*​





انا جييييييييييت يللا ابتدى الهجوم 
وياريت نخطفهم ونريح البشرية منهم


----------



## ماريان مرمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

انت عايزة تعمل كدة وميزعلش


----------



## Tabitha (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

يا حلاوتكم ............. كل ده مؤامرات من ورانا :smile02


اللي فاتح الموضوع وكل المشاركين بالثورة حاياخد مخالفة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> يا حلاوتكم ............. كل ده مؤامرات من ورانا :smile02
> 
> 
> اللي فاتح الموضوع وكل المشاركين بالثورة حاياخد مخالفة هههههههههههههههه


هي فيها مخالفه:blush2:طيب الواحد كده شكله هيغير رايه ويمشي جنب الحيط اسلم


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

برافووووووووووووووووو
ادى اول واحده عقلت
عقبال الباقى
ربنا يستر
انا فى ايدى مفتاح الاوووووووضه 
والايد التانيه بتاكلنى عاوزة ادى مخاااااالفه
يامسهل
حادى بااااااااادى
ونشووووف هختار ايييييييييه :t33:


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*يا طنط تويتي انا ممكن ارجع في كلامي وارجع انضم لصف الحزب المعارض مره اخري ومش مهم النتائيج ينعيش كلنا ينموت كلنا *
*والاستشهاد في سبيل الوقوف في وجه الظلم* :ranting:​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

كل الاعضاء المشاركين في هذا الموضوع وضعوا تحت المراقبة 

admin : coptic man​


----------



## merola (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

_*
4) اكتب موضوع في منتدى الشكاوى والاقتراحات ((ألحقوني يا شباب)) >> طبعـا بيجيك المشرف طاير

واكتب في الموضوع ((واحــد صفــر)) و تحتها صـوره واحــد يضحــك ,, هع هع هع هع

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد دول مش حيجيلهم الضغط و بس دول حيطردوكى و يمنعوا دخولك المنتدى  بس بجد موضوع لذيذ ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

اهلا
الادمن بنفسسسسسه دخل
ليتكوا فللللللللللله

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meery (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

اية دة هى فيها مخالفات ومراقبة كمان ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
بس انا لسة على موقفى وهنخطف دونا وتويتى وشكل الضحايا هيكتروا عن كدة
مين معايا ولا خلاص بقيت لوحدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين هيهجم معاياااااااااااا


----------



## Tabitha (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



meery قال:


> اية دة هى فيها مخالفات ومراقبة كمان ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
> بس انا لسة على موقفى وهنخطف دونا وتويتى وشكل الضحايا هيكتروا عن كدة
> مين معايا ولا خلاص بقيت لوحدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مين هيهجم معاياااااااااااا



خلاص يا ميري .... كله خاف وجري 

وانتي لوحدك وقعتي في ايدينا  :nunu0000:


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



merola قال:


> _*4) اكتب موضوع في منتدى الشكاوى والاقتراحات ((ألحقوني يا شباب)) >> طبعـا بيجيك المشرف طاير*_​
> _*واكتب في الموضوع ((واحــد صفــر)) و تحتها صـوره واحــد يضحــك ,, هع هع هع هع*_​
> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*لا بجد دول مش حيجيلهم الضغط و بس دول حيطردوكى و يمنعوا دخولك المنتدى بس بجد موضوع لذيذ ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


*تصدقي فكره حلوه يا ميرولا بس انا اقترح انك تنفذيها الاول وتقوليلينا النتائج واوعدك اننا وراكي علي طول هنفذها *
*هههههههه*​


----------



## meery (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ينفع كدة تفرحوهم فينا
وانتى يا ميرو استسلمتى يعنى بقيتى من الاعداء
بس اكيد هلاقى حد معايا من ضحاياكوا


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*لا يا ميري انا مستسلمتش انا بحاول الصمود بس سمعت حكايه مخالفات خفت شويه *
*لكن رجعت لعقلي ورجعت معاكوا وقولت ينعيش كلنا يا نموت كلنا في الحرب ونكون ايد واحده ونحارب لحد اخر نفطه في دمانا في وجه المشرفين المستبدين*​


----------



## meery (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ايوة كدة يا ميرو سيبك منهم مش هيقدروا يعملوا حاجة
يللا بقى نخنقهم شوية ونلخبط الاقسام بتاعتهم
خليهم يصحصحوا شوية ويشوفوا شغلهم بقى


----------



## assyrian girl (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

hahahah very funny but am not gonne do it


----------



## BITAR (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*كان نفسى ارفع ضغط *
*حد اصحابنا*
*لاكن عرفت من مصادرى *
*الطبيه*
*ان رفع ضغطها ميزه ليها *
*لان ضغطها واطى مش عالى*
*يعنى لو عملت كده هيكون فى*
* مصلحتها*
*ممكن موضوع تانى يقلل *
*الضغط*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## gift (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

:ranting:


----------



## meery (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



BITAR قال:


> *كان نفسى ارفع ضغط *
> *حد اصحابنا*
> *لاكن عرفت من مصادرى *
> *الطبيه*
> ...





بس كدة من عينيا اشوفلك موضوع يوطى الضغط 
شكراا لمرورك


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*ميري تحبي نبتدي بمين في المشرفين:t36::36_13_3:الحقيقه انا محتاره خالص*​


----------



## meery (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميري تحبي نبتدي بمين في المشرفين:t36::36_13_3:الحقيقه انا محتاره خالص*​



احنا هنبتدى بتويتى ودونا مع بعض 
خلينا نريح الاعضاء شوية من استبدادهم 
ولا اية رأيك ؟؟؟ فى حد مضايقك تحب نبتدى بية؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



meery قال:


> احنا هنبتدى بتويتى ودونا مع بعض
> خلينا نريح الاعضاء شوية من استبدادهم
> ولا اية رأيك ؟؟؟ فى حد مضايقك تحب نبتدى بية؟؟


لا انا معاكي في نفس الاقتراح بس  افضل اننا ندخل بعدد كبير من المعارضين عشان ميقدروش المشرفين المستبدين الوقوف في وجهنا :budo::budo::nunu0000:


----------



## twety (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ايه ده ده
حتى الاطفال اتكلموووووووووووا
طب وبعديييييين

انا هدى اخر انذااااااااار
وقد اعذر من انذذذر:spor22:


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> ايه ده ده
> حتى الاطفال اتكلموووووووووووا
> طب وبعديييييين
> 
> ...


مين دا:new8:
اهلا اهلا:mus13:اخت تويتي
صدقيني انا وماري كنا جايبين سيرتك بكل خير
وكنا بنقول مفيش احسن من المشرفين بتوعنا
دول عسل
هههههههههه
صح يا ماري مش كنا بنقول كدا عليهم
احنا قولنا حاجه تانيه غير كده​


----------



## meery (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> مين دا:new8:
> اهلا اهلا:mus13:اخت تويتي
> صدقيني انا وماري كنا جايبين سيرتك بكل خير
> وكنا بنقول مفيش احسن من المشرفين بتوعنا
> ...




لاطبعا مقلناش غير كدة 
انتوا عارفين احنا بنحبكوا اد اية
عادى بقى يا ميرو ما احنا لازم ناخدهم على خوانة
بس فين باقى المعارضين شكلهم هربوا


----------



## mero_engel (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*ماري شكل المعارضين اللي معانا هربوا ومفضلش غيري انا وانتي والمشرفين هيستفردوا بينا*​


----------



## meery (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ولا يهمك جمدى قلبك يا ميرو
وشكل المشرفين كمان هربوا شفتى خافوا ازاى مش باين لهم اثر


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

فعلا يا ماري ملاحظه اني المشرفين بتوعنا هربوا انا عايزه اشوف:36_1_3::36_1_3: فين المشرفين اللي بيهددونا دول


----------



## meery (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

خافوا طبعا يا ميرو وهربوا .. هو احنا قليلين فى المنتدى ولا اية 
ورونى نفسكوا بقى
شكلهم انسحبوا بهدوء وقدموا استقالتهم كمان


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*شوفتي يا ماري ربنا ازاي بيوقف مع المظلوم*
*وقدرنا ننتصر علي المشرفين المستبدين من غير حرب :yahoo:*:yahoo:​


----------



## losivertheprince (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
من الجبهه الهاربه احييكم وبعلن فوز المجاهدين ضد المشرفين 3 / 1 للمشرفين *​


----------



## meery (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> من الجبهه الهاربه احييكم وبعلن فوز المجاهدين ضد المشرفين 3 / 1 للمشرفين *​





اااااة انا قلت انك هربت
بس شوفت انتصرنا ازاى 
ولسة هتشوف


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات..؟؟؟ 


أدخــل اي منتدى واكتب أي موضــوع مال امه دخــل في هالمنتدى >> الموضوع في وادي والمنتدى في وادي,, مثال >> اكتب موضوع اجتماعي في منتدى الترفيه والتسلية 
ويفضــل لو تكتـب عليه (( مثبيـت )) يكون لها طعم احسن ,, 




2) خـذ لك موضـوع جـديد من أي منتدى >>> انسخـه واكتبـه بإسمك مره ثانيه في نفس المنتدى ،، ويفضــل تكتب عليـه ((( فكــره جديــده ))) 
<< هنا المشــرف يـدوخ.... مايدري وين المكـرر عشــان يحــذفه >> 




3) لا تشارك في أي منتدى ولا ترد على أحد .. وبعدين أطلب من الإدارة تحطك عضو فعال وكل يوم أرسل رد) إذا ماعطوك وجه ؟؟ 





4) اكتب موضوع في منتدى الشكـاوي والإقتراحــات (( مساعدة ياشباب )) >> طبعـا بيجيك المشرف طاير ،، 
واكتب في الموضوع (( واحــد صفــر )) وجبمها صـوره واحــد يضحــك ,, 





5) شكّك في أي موضوع يـطرح في المنتدى .. في كل موضوع قل (( كأني شايفه في منتدى ثاني)) 
<< خلي العالم تــفهم أنه مسروق>> 




6) ادخل على أي موضوع مثبت ... وأكتب عليه للرفع,, ) 




7) حاول ترد على المواضيع القديــــــمه >> طلع الغبار >> والجديده خلها تنزل . 
<< كذا تقلب القسم فوق تحت >> 










 شوف لك مشرف أو مشرفه وتلزق فيه.........كل يوم إرسله رسائل خاصه تقـول له ،، شو رايك في ذاك الموضــوع... احـس انه ماضـل احذفه ,, ولا ذاك الموضـوع رهيـب ثبته ,, 
<< هنا المشـرف يكره اليوم اللي خلـوه فيه مشــرف >> 




9) دقق في إملاءات المشرفين... ورد عليهم فقط لتصحيح الإملاء ولا تجيب طاري الموضوع,,, 

وعندما تصـل حالة تهـورهم إلى درجــة الغليــان فما عليك سوى : التطنيش 




10) عند تعيين أي مشرف جـديد ... أبدا تكلم عن الواسطة وأنه ما يستاهل ولمح أن الإدارة داعمتو ,, 
>> هــذي تغنيــك عن كل الوســائل اللي راحــت <<


----------



## sunny man (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟*

كلامك صحيح


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟*

يا بنت ماما العدرا الموضوع جميل جدا بس يا خسارة meery سبقتك بيه


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟*




> << هنا المشـرف يكره اليوم اللي خلـوه فيه مشــرف >>



هههههههههههههههههههه لشو كل هاد ؟؟ خطية المشرفين .. مساكين يا حرام ههههه


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟*

ميرسى على مروركم الجميل


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

ايه يا جماعة مالكوا كلكم نازلين على دونا وتويتى بالعيار التقيل ولا علشان هما غلابة ومشرفين طيبين خالص ومش بيعملوا حاجة للأعضاء تبقى دى جزاتهم 
احنا عاوزين اللعب مع الكبار مش مع اتنين ممكن نضحك عليهم بموضوع حلو 
وبعدين يا تويتى انتى ودونا عمالين تهددوا الناس بأوضة الفيران هو فيه حد بيخاف من اوضة الفيران 
خاصة بعد ما عرفت انها هى مكتب المشرفة الجميلة تويتى 
بصراحة انا لو منك انتى و دونا نسلم ونرجع اعضاء احسن لنا 


انا معاكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا معارضين 
ما تخافيش من الطرد يا مارى 
لأن الطرد للجدعان 
وصدقينى لو وصلت لكده ما حدش فينا هيسكت وهنكسر الدنيا كلها 
وانا عن نفسى مش هسكت خالص
بصراحة ومن غير زعل ها بيعكوم هوا وارجع لأخواتى وحبايى المشرفين


----------



## twety (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههه
انا شايفه ان اموركوا هديت
يارب دايما تعقلوا كده وترجعوا لعقلكوا 
وبلاش نجيب مفتاح الاوضه

ولا بلاش ادوس على الانذااااااااااار
اصل لسه مجربتش
وعاوزة اجرب فى حد منكوووووووووا :t33:


----------



## meery (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايه يا جماعة مالكوا كلكم نازلين على دونا وتويتى بالعيار التقيل ولا علشان هما غلابة ومشرفين طيبين خالص ومش بيعملوا حاجة للأعضاء تبقى دى جزاتهم
> احنا عاوزين اللعب مع الكبار مش مع اتنين ممكن نضحك عليهم بموضوع حلو
> وبعدين يا تويتى انتى ودونا عمالين تهددوا الناس بأوضة الفيران هو فيه حد بيخاف من اوضة الفيران
> خاصة بعد ما عرفت انها هى مكتب المشرفة الجميلة تويتى
> ...





دة العشم بردوا يا يوحنا انا ترجعلهم هو
عموما احنا وراهم ولازم ينسحبوا


----------



## meery (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> انا شايفه ان اموركوا هديت
> يارب دايما تعقلوا كده وترجعوا لعقلكوا
> وبلاش نجيب مفتاح الاوضه
> ...






مفتاح الاوضة معايا متخافوووش
الرجالة بتوعى سرقوة
وهنجرب فى تويتى الاول 
يللا استعدى يا تويتى


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*تويتي الافضل  انك تنفدي بجلدك لاني عدد الاعضاء المعارضين زاد قوي ومش هتقدري عليهم *
*وبالنسبه لي اوضه الفيران في احد الاعضاء مشكور قام  بسرقه المفتاح*
*ولو ما اخدتيش خذرك مننا الاعضاء المعارضين ممكن يجرالك حاجه*
*انتوا معايا يا اعضاء ولا ايه رايكم*​


----------



## meery (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

كلنا موجودين يا ميرو 
وعددنا فى الزيادة .. وراح زمن المشرفين
البقاء للاكثر والاقوى


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

واخده بالك يا ماري يا حبيبتي الاخت تويتي مش طالعلها صوت ازاي خلاص احنا نعتبر فوزنا
بس فاضل حاجه واحده بس عشان يبقي انتصارنا رسمي هو انه تويتي ترفع الرايه البيضاء وتسلم​


----------



## twety (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

اطلاقااااااااااااا
انا ابدا ولا ولن استستلم ابدا

وشكلى كده 
هعمل لميرى اول انذاااااااااااااااار

ولو على المفتاااااااااااااااح
انا غيرت القفل والمفتاح معايا انا وبس
ههههههههههههههه

يعنى العبوا غيرها بقى


----------



## losivertheprince (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
تويتي صديقتك دونا نبيل احنا واخدينها رهينه وقمنا ان وباقي الاخوة بتنفيذ العمليه والعياذ بالله ودلوقتي احنا بقي عندنا اوضة تعذيب بس مش فيران ( قال فيران قال ) احنا عندنا اوضة صغننه كده فيها يجي 14 او 59 ديناصور من الــ T Rex ويالا بقي اوضة قصاد اوضة ... دراكولا كمان بيحرس الاوضة دي وهو مجوع الديناصورات بقاله يجي تلات دقايق والا هندخل دونا نبيل جوه الاوضه وانتي عارفه الي هيحصل ....

( حد يبقي يساعد الديناصورات الغلابه )​*


----------



## أرزنا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟*

*سلام المسيح:*
*الله نحنا عايزين نساعد المشرفين*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟*

اهلا

اهوه انتي كدا رفعتي ضغطي هههه

لاني الموضوع مكرر وفي قسم غير قسمه

ينقل للترفيهي


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون زعل ... كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين؟؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :​*
> *تويتي صديقتك دونا نبيل احنا واخدينها رهينه وقمنا ان وباقي الاخوة بتنفيذ العمليه والعياذ بالله ودلوقتي احنا بقي عندنا اوضة تعذيب بس مش فيران ( قال فيران قال ) احنا عندنا اوضة صغننه كده فيها يجي 14 او 59 ديناصور من الــ T Rex ويالا بقي اوضة قصاد اوضة ... دراكولا كمان بيحرس الاوضة دي وهو مجوع الديناصورات بقاله يجي تلات دقايق والا هندخل دونا نبيل جوه الاوضه وانتي عارفه الي هيحصل ....*​
> 
> *( حد يبقي يساعد الديناصورات الغلابه )*​


*مش تقوليلي اوضه فيران *
*دي اوضه ديناصورات شوفي بقي يا تويتي لما نقارن بين فار وديناصور*
*رغم انه مينفعش نقارن بينهم خالص بس دا اكبر دليل علي محبه الاعضاء ليكم شفتي ازاي*
*لا وايه كمان مجوعينهم*
​


----------



## losivertheprince (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟*

*سلام المسيح :
انا اطالب وبكل ديمقراطيه تثبيت الموضوع ........... ولا 
والا 
والا 
هعيط*​


----------



## meery (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ترفع ضغط مشرفين المنتديات ؟*

يااااة اتارى كل الاعضاء غلابة ونفسهم يتكلموا 
عموما احنا وراهم والعدد كل يوم بيزيد 
والاحسن تستسلموا


----------



## سامح روماني2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين و المراقبين اللى فى المنتدى ارجو التثبيت من مراقبتنا*

*اقوللك اانا ازااى يااحبائى الاعضاء*
* الغلابه وانا  زيكم بالظبط عضو *
* مش مشرف ولا حتى مراقب ده انا هاوريكم *



* 1.  عزيزي العضو .. ادخل منتدى واكتب موضوع ما داخل المنتدى ،، يعني الموضوع في وادي  والمنتدى في وادي*
* " مثال : اكتب موضوع رياضي في منتدى السياسة ، ولو تـكـتـب  (ارجو التثبيت) بيكون لها طعم احلى "*

* 2. خذ موضوع جديد انوضع بالمنتدى و  انسخه واكتبه باسمك مره ثانيه في قسم ثاني ،، و يفضل تكتب عليه (فكره  جديده)*
* "هنا المشرف خليه بيدوخ وهو يدور المكرر علشان يحذفه"*

* 3. لا تشارك  في اي قسم في المنتدى واطـلب بعدين من الاداره تخليك عضو فعال ،، واذا ماعطوك وجه  كل يوم ارسل لهم تظـلّـم ..*
* او ابعت للاخت مهرائيل مراقبه المنتدى منها  كده*
* او ابعت Nano مشرفه الاستراحه تكون معاها *


* 4. أكتب موضوع في قسم  الشكاوي والمقترحات بعنوان "الحقوني ياشباب" ،، طبعا راح يجيك المشرف ولا المراقبه  طاير*
* واكتب في الموضوع " خلاص لحقوني غيرك قبل ما توصل" ،، و يُـستحسن تحط له  صورة واحد بيضحك*


* 6. دقق في املاء المشرفين ،، و رد عليهم بس لتصحيح  الاملاء ، ولا تـجـيـب سيرة الموضوع*

* 7.عند تعيين اي مشرف جديد....تكلم معه  وكأنك من طلب بتعيينه*


* عايزين نجرب مع بعض يااحبائى مالنش غير *
* بعض  مين يسال فينا احنا غلابه زى بعض*
* وانا فى المقدمه بس ماليش دعوة لو *
* طلعنا  برة المنتدى ونتحذف من المشرفين*
* اصل انا بسمع عنهم انهم بيتحكموا فى اى  عضو*
* عادى او حتى نشيط او مبارك زى انا بقى*
* علشان هما ياعم وصليين لفوق لفوق  قوووووى*
* يعنى تشوف مشاركات المراقبه العاااااام بتعاتنا*
* يالهووووووووووووى  على مواضيعها بجد ربنا يباركها*
* طبعا كل ده هزار وياريت كل مشرفينا ومراقبينا العسل ميزعلوش مني *
* مع كل احترامي ليهم بااااااي *
* ســـــــــــــــامح*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين و المراقبين اللى فى المنتدى ارجو التثبيت من مراقبتنا*

حلو يا سامح

بس اتكرر قبل كده

شكرا ليك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف ترفع ضغط المشرفين و المراقبين اللى فى المنتدى ارجو التثبيت من مراقبتنا*

*حلوووه 

ميرسي لك​*


----------



## twety (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج لتكرار الموضوع*​


----------



## knknknkn (3 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ يا وديع. استاذ يا وديع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه 

بطلع القديم اهو 
*​


----------

